# Tru Technology Billet crossover modify



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello! My friend did a system in which there are Esotar 650 + Esotar 110 and Tru Billet 475. It was necessary to divide the frequency, but only a crossover divides 50-500, a small modification and now divides 500-5000


----------

